# Early balders need to take care of their prostate



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.ergo-log.com/earlybalders.html

*If you're a long-term and heavy user of testosterone, trenbolone or other steroids, you are more likely to develop prostate cancer. At least, that's what doctors suspect. And if their suspicions are confirmed, then men who go bald at a young age should take note, going by a study done by French cancer researchers, published in February 2011 in Annals of Oncology. *










When the Good Lord designed the male of the species, he assumed that men would not live a long life. And he was right. Our ancestors spent their lives chasing mammoths, climbing dangerous mountains and fighting battles - so they didn't often reach a ripe age. The Divine Engineer would never have guessed though that men would eventually exchange the wilds of nature and bloody battlefields for suburbia and open-plan offices.

The biggest construction fault in the male is in his underbelly. This is where his prostate is located, a gland that makes seminal fluid. The prostate keeps growing throughout a man's life, and especially when influenced by androgenic hormones. Nearly all men develop cancer of the prostate. But there is perhaps one way for men to prevent themselves from developing prostate problems: by making sure that the prostate grows as slowly as possible, so that the cancer develops as late as possible. That way they'll die before the cancer manifests itself.

That's where the problems start for chemical athletes. Many of the muscle-building substances that athletes use also stimulate the growth of the prostate, and with it the chance of developing prostate cancer. Doping experts have their doubts about the last part of the reasoning, though, and they have a point. Although hundreds of thousands of men shoot themselves full of androgens every day, there are surprisingly few case studies reported by doctors that have discovered prostate cancer in steroids users. We know of only one.

Yassa asked 388 men with prostate cancer whether they were bald, and if so, the age at which they started to lose their hair. He asked the same question to 281 men without prostate cancer. He used the form reproduced below. The subjects had to fill in the age at which they reached the various stages of baldness.



















As you can see, the men with prostate cancer were already bald at the age of twenty twice as often as men without prostate cancer. Early balders are therefore a risk group when it comes to prostate cancer. It might be worth bearing this in mind when deciding whether or not to take a course of steroids.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

super info


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Glad I have my hair.......

It is said that sex is a good thing for the prostate.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I still have my hair at 31 but receeding a little at the temples.

Does that mean im pretty safe?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Glad I have my hair.......
> 
> It is said that sex is a good thing for the prostate.


depends on the entrance....rear poky can cause issues.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mal said:


> depends on the entrance....rear poky can cause issues.


Which sets you up with a whole other set of problems potentially.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

It seems our old friend broccoli could help here

http://www.nutraingredients-usa.com/Research/Fortified-broccoli-tomato-powders-show-anti-prostate-cancer-power

Biofortification of broccoli and tomatoes may lead to increased levels of potentially anti-cancer compounds, according to results of an American study.

When tested in rats, broccoli and tomato powder with enhanced bioactive contents was found to promote the activity of enzymes linked to detoxification, according to findings published in the Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry.

Results also showed that levels of tomato's and broccoli's main active compounds, such as lycopene, indole glucosinolates, or selenium, were raised in the body tissues of the animals.

"These encouraging findings suggest that bioactive-enriched vegetables should be tested for cancer prevention," wrote John Erdman, Jr. and his co-workers from University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign.

The health benefits of broccoli and tomatoes, particularly linked to their content of the indole-based compound indole-3-carbinol, and the carotenoid lycopene.

"Many studies have evaluated the cancer -preventive potential of individual bioactives from tomatoes and broccoli, but few have examined them within the context of a whole food," explained the researchers.

Erdman and his co-workers used male rats and fed them diets supplemented with 10 per cent powders of a standard tomato powder, a lycopene-enriched tomato powder, a standard broccoli floret powder, and a broccoli sprout powder. All of these powders were obtained from FutureCeuticals. Additional groups of rats were supplemented with powders made from indole glucosinolates-enriched broccoli, selenium-enriched broccoli, or carotenoid-enriched tomatoes, prepared by the USDA-ARS.

After one week of feeding on these diets, the researchers report that all the broccoli diets resulted in an increase in the activity of the detoxifying enzyme called colon quinone reductase (NQO1). Furthermore, consumption of either the indole glucosinolate-enriched broccoli and selenium-enriched broccoli resulted in an increase in levels of the enzyme in the liver, as well as activity of cytochrome P450 1A, an enzymes involved in the metabolism and detoxification of many environmental carcinogens.

Following consumption of the different tomato diets the researchers noted an alteration in the accumulation of lycopene, phytofluene, and phytoene in the liver.

"We have demonstrated that levels of bioactive components in tomatoes and broccoli can be altered through agronomic means," wrote the researchers.

"Enhancing bioactive content of tomatoes and broccoli may enhance efficacy in the prevention of prostate cancer," they concluded.

Over half a million men worldwide are diagnosed with prostate cancer every year, with over 200,000 deaths from the disease. The lowest incidence of the cancer is in Asia and the Far East, in particular India and China


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

oh ****... i started losing my hair at 18 :/


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

im pretty bald for 24


----------

